# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  “SeRoDi” project (“Service Robotics for Personal Services”),  Fraunhofer Institute for Manufacturing Engineering and Automation, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Fraunhofer Institute for Manufacturing Engineering and Automation

Contributor - MLR System GmbH

serodi.de

"Robots for assisting with care tasks in nursing homes and hospitals"

----------


## Airicist

SeRoDi – Service robotics for person-related services

Published on Oct 9, 2018




> Fraunhofer IPA has developed two new robot solutions for inpatient care as part of the "SeRoDi" project (service robotics for person-related services), which are presented in the video. The aim of both is to relieve the strain on staff and thus give them more freedom for the actual care activities. The intelligent care cart, developed together with the company MLR, was used in a residential care facility and a clinic in Mannheim and provided laundry and dressing materials. It navigates autonomously, i.e. the nurse can order it to the desired location via smartphone, thus saving long walking distances. The automatic recognition of the removed objects also reduces the effort required for the manual documentation of used care utensils. The second robot in the practical test was the robotic service assistant. It also navigates autonomously in common rooms, recognizes people and offers them drinks. Here too, the use of robots is intended to relieve the strain on staff and increase the residents' fluid intake through regular reminders, as well as promoting their independence. 
> 
> The SeRoDi project was funded by the BMBF and ran from 2014 to 2018.

----------

